# Up Coming shows



## tigerbaby2k (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey All, 
Does anyone have a list of all the shows coming up this year.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

How many creators do you have? It may not be necessary to take them to a show! Can I pm you about them? Oh, and where are you based?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

From what I can gather but dont hold me to it :blush:

17th June 2012 IHS Show - The Dome Doncaster, Doncaster
8th July 2012 Norwich show 
19th August 2012 - Joint Societies Reptile Expo - Kempton Park
23rd September 2012 IHS Show - The Dome Doncaster, Doncaster
30th September 2012 ERAC - Riverside Ice & Leisure Centre, Essex
4th November 2012 IHS West Midlands Show - The Dome Doncaster, Doncaster

No dates yet for CREAKS or PRAS.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

12th may BRAS at dagenham


----------

